# Introducing Raymond Mouse....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Takes a while to load, but worth it.....

Volume up if u like 70's music....

http://www.angells.com/fun/downloads/video/mouse_final.mpg

pete


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

A bit cheesy, but very funny, good find Pete.

Oh, anyone on dial-up, go make a cup of tea or something, it does take some time, well worth it though.

MHS...Rob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

OK Rob,

If you want cheesy heres another one, its all in the words....

http://www.angells.com/fun/downloads/video/aliensong1.mpg

pete.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

*EYE* see...love the music and the endings :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice one Pete :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

*Introducing Raymond Mouse*

I'm still waiting on the second one to download. I like Raymond :lol: 
Anne


----------

